
Terry Gilliam on his techniques for Monty Python animations (2014) - brudgers
http://www.openculture.com/2014/07/terry-gilliam-reveals-the-secrets-of-monty-python-animations.html
======
jasonkostempski
A few embedded YouTube videos that aren't theirs with some text around it and
I'm supposed to turn on tracking so they can make some money? The link should
be directly to YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs7WaL44_Iw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs7WaL44_Iw).

~~~
richardhod
This is what blogs do. It's a valid thing, even if you don't value this one. I
tend to find their curation useful, when I happen across them. And tracking is
optional...

------
keithpeter
Might be worth having a look at Oliver Postgate's work (Smallfilms was the
name of the company) if you like this stuff. There is a modest touring
exhibition of Postgate's artwork and equipment going around the UK at the
moment. The early stuff was cutout, later stop motion.

------
tinus_hn
Amazing what you can do when there’s no DRM and anti-circumvention laws and
everything you want to do is fair use

------
crb002
Is there a library for this? Import images, give each Z layer value, adjust
their rotation/scale/position each frame? Curious to see what the SouthPark
guys use which seems very similar but more digital.

~~~
cjsawyer
If you literally mean "library", then any rendering library will do just fine
after you build the animation system. If you're looking for a program then
After Effects or Flash (now Adobe Animate) are two options. The features that
you've described are the base functionality of any animation program.

Here's an old article breaking down South Park's process:
[https://www.quora.com/What-software-does-South-Park-use-
to-a...](https://www.quora.com/What-software-does-South-Park-use-to-animate-
the-show)

~~~
tomovo
South Park started very lo-fi and later began to "emulate" the crappiness of
the old system, by rendering silhouette shadows to make them look like paper
cutouts. Fun!

~~~
coldtea
...but they turned into a computer-based 3D animation system that's used in a
2.5D way to mimic paper cutout animation soon thereafter...

------
zerr
What about copyrights for those cut-outs?

------
tim333
Reminds me of trying to make a Python foot like page transition as part of my
learn js efforts. You have to click the 'click me' by the title and it may or
may not work [https://tim333.github.io/](https://tim333.github.io/)

------
bsenftner
If you were to meet Terry today (a friend is a personal friend) one would have
no idea the stately man you're introduced was that long haired counter culture
vanguard. Seeing him "in character" in that video is almost shocking if you
know him now.

------
zmix
Wow, that's cool! Just yesterday I asked myself about these cartoons.

